

Hey, university computer labs were kind of stale back in the mid-1980s - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/03/27/university-computer-labs-how-retro/

======
sachmanb
i hope it remains at least as easy as it is now for poor people to make it
through school without worrying too much about this.

~~~
jerf
Laptops are now down to $250 and probably still dropping a bit more yet before
even next fall's term. That's getting down to the same class of cost as books
(actually I spent more than that on books most terms, in ~1996 dollars no
less), and you can probably use aid money on the laptop. This laptop will do
everything a non-engineering major will need, and a great deal of what a non-
engineering major might want, barring 3D games.

I understand that even $250 can be a lot, but I want to make the point that if
you still conceptualize a laptop as a ~$1000 item, it's not really like that
anymore. Since the laptop companies aggressively compete for the college
student market, I bet that barring massive inflation, somebody manages to
offer a $199 laptop for next fall that will do just as much as the adequate
laptops of today.

Interestingly, a laptop is now _cheaper_ than a desktop. I couldn't find a
desktop at Dell just now for under $279, and that didn't include a monitor.

~~~
sown
I don't think solidworks will make it. :)

